# So proud! Time to gloat! *pics*



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheecho and I went to a JRT trial today. We did Thunder Tunnel, Brush Hunt, and Lure Coursing.

Cheecho got First in the Lure Coursing, with a 17.176! He was in the shorty devision, and he won by over a whole second! I'm so proud of him right now! This is only his second time doing this, and the last time was a year ago when he was 6 months!!!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

bump?? Out of over 20 dogs he got the fastest time, I guess I'm the only one that thinks thats a great achevement. :/


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, I'm certainly no expert when it comes to JRT trials, but I happen to think that's a TREMENDOUS ! achievement, regardless.

.... and, you have every right to be proud, I know I would be. 

Cheers ! to you and Cheecho. :whoo:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I do not know a thing about the trials.....but congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you every one! 

I didn't know a thing about trials till last year. The owner of our local holistic pet food store told me about it last year since I had my puppy. Boy is it fun! Seeing him spazz out like a crazy jack is so worth it!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Earth dog stuff is so neat. I've never been able to see it in person though. 

Sounds like you had your dog had a blast! Congratulations!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> Thank you every one!
> 
> I didn't know a thing about trials till last year. The owner of our local holistic pet food store told me about it last year since I had my puppy. Boy is it fun! Seeing him spazz out like a crazy jack is so worth it!


 I was just wondering if Schnauzers or their mixes or other high energy dogs compete? Or is this strictly for Terriers? It does look like fun. The reason I ask is because I have a crazy dog who loves to run and chase rodents and catch them. I wish I could find something for him to do........as he is high energy. ( he needs to shed a few pounds first! Lol! ) He is five yrs. old though?........Just curious if it may be something to look into?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I was just wondering if Schnauzers or their mixes or other high energy dogs compete? Or is this strictly for Terriers? It does look like fun. The reason I ask is because I have a crazy dog who loves to run and chase rodents and catch them. I wish I could find something for him to do........as he is high energy. ( he needs to shed a few pounds first! Lol! ) He is five yrs. old though?........Just curious if it may be something to look into?


You should look into it! The club here lets all breeds get involved as long as it's not a sanctioned event. They even did a non terrier race this year. Watching the Chi's and what ever that other thing was, was quite funny.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! I have been wanting to get him involved in something other than killing the rodents out back in the woods! Thank you! I will see if there is anything in my area or near by. Leeo will love you for it if we find a place that offers this type of club!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!! First place is certainly a great achievement. I love to see all the different dog sports, what is the Brush Hunt?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Brush hunt is a small fenced in area is some woods/brush. There is a rat in a cage hidden some where in the brush and they have to find it. They hid it too good this year, most of the dogs couldnt find it. Cheecho thinks he's a **** hound and kept looking up the trees.


----------

